# Acadia Tandems



## Connecticut (Feb 27, 2010)

OK, so my wife and I are going to Acadia and I hear their carriage trails are open to biking and they sound super-low technical.... so I was thinking it would be way cool to rent a tandem mountain bike and cruise the trails.

Does anyone know of a place to rent tandems close to there?


----------



## Jisch (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know that area well from a bike shop perspective, but I've never seen a place that rents mountain bike tandems. You might want to check over at NEMBA, there are a few people there from RI (Bdee)and may have more info. 

John


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 28, 2010)

Those carriage trails are fun, we did them last summer.  Sorry that I do not have any info on local bike rentals.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2010)

There are a couple shops in Bar Harbor that rent bikes. I'm sure they have a few tandems. Don't recall their names, but I'm sure something will turn up with a little googling.

Carriage trails are basically well packed gravel roads. Easy for biking. Stop at Jordan Pond for tea and popovers.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 1, 2010)

Just realized you meant Acadia (in ME) and not Arcadia (in RI). Sorry about that.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 1, 2010)

The carriage trails are fantastic and pretty low tech.  There are some side things you can do if you want technical riding.  There are a couple pretty big hills but nothing gross.

Bar Harbor Bike Rentals http://www.barharborbike.com/equipment_rental.html rents tandems.  I think there is another shop but I can't remember the name. Bar Harbor Bikes also rents full suspension stuff if you want to do some solo stuff later.

Btw...a great ride is starting at the Jordan Pond House and doing the trail that starts across the road, looping, and coming back for tea and popovers.  Did this with my GF last summer and she loved it. Just beware horses and all that comes with it  :wink:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that I've read this thread, I'm laughing at myself.  I read the title and thought, "Oh, yeah, I remember renting a tandem in Bar Harbor to ride on the carriage paths in Acadia."  It was one of those that a parent and a child ride together...my daughter was 4.  : - )  Not really what you're looking for.


----------

